# Role Call for CIS FI People



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

Description and pics, please! I'll go first.
1977 Audi Fox: K24, 1.8L 8V, ported, stainless valves, 266 cam, KE Jetronic MB V8 fuel distributor, Griffin FMOC (front-mount outercooler)


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Longitudinal)*

"Instg8r"s setup..
82 Jetta 4-door 
Overhauled 8v JH motor
K24 turbo/TD VW manifold
volvo 240 turbo fuel dizzy/WUR
mx-6 intercooler
dual port igntion canister
Turbo xs style BOV
custom mandrel bent 2.5" downpipe
custom mandrel bent 3" exhuast (non catylist car)








It's currently FS at the moment..

I'm workin on my own at the moment.. no pics of it installed just yet
Overhauled/Bored 0.020" 8v JH motor
K24 Turbo/TD VW manifold - T25 adapter plate
CIS Basic
Audi 5kT WUR
Audi 5kT cooler




_Modified by Shaggy at 11:46 AM 9-4-2005_


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Shaggy)*

2.0 ABA, 79 factory rabbit CIS, SS AIC, 1.8T injectors, based off of a heavily modded calaway kit, stock cam, callaway intercooler, 2 headgaskets....
































Entire thing built out of junkyard stuff we had laying around except the SS AIC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by patatron at 1:52 PM 9-4-2005_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (patatron)*

very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Longitudinal)*

1982 Cabriolet 2.0 8v
ABA block/Eurospec head (w/extra valve work)/G-grind head
944 turbo intercooler
Brospeed A1 cat header, TT high flow cat, TT 2.25" stainless exhaust
RotorCharged A1 Lysholm kit (53mm pulley) 10 psi off idle, 12 psi midrange through 5k, 17 psi top end
Volvo 240 turbo CIS (laptop programmable fuel curve via VSAM controlling frequency valve bypass), high flow CIS injectors tested to 420cc/min/injector...
pure CIS, no additional injectors, Crane Hi-6 ignition/with retard
dyno'd 190whp/200wtq with 57mm pulley
conservatively expecting 204 whp/215 wtq with current 53mm pulley next dynojet session... if my ignition "fixes" take - might hit 210-215 whp with about 215 wtq... looking forward to it...
Nice to see lots of other hardcore CIS cars out there...








old pic:











_Modified by Peter Tong at 3:29 PM 9-5-2005_


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Peter Tong)*

1981 1.7 bottom end 1.8 GTI Head 8:1 Forged pistons
2H 020 Tranny 
Volvo 240turbo Fuel Distributor
Callaway microfueler/intercooler/piping
T3/60 Turbo 
Atp Mani/downpipe
Not currently finished trying to fix some *BUGS* if anyone wants to help please do!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2167346


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Residentevol)*

looks like some potential with you rabbit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Longitudinal)*

I've got one too.
Rebuilt JH block, G60 head.
ATP manifold, oil lines, downpipe..
Weber throttle body..
Volvo 240 injection, 
Knock sensor ignition
Ford probe intercooler.
I did about 160 HP and 190 ft-lbs at the wheels a few years back.
Right now I'm having some high end, "high" boost missing problems, and also clutch slip, so I backed down to about 9 psi. 
The engine bay is a mess, but it's a fun car...
















-Steve


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Stephen Webb)*

bump for this, hopeful to join the group soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Longitudinal)*

I will charm in here,
Mine car 85 vw Scirocco,
1.9L 8v, balanced & blueprinted, knife-edge forged crank, weisco forged 8.5:1 pistons, match ported & polished head, intake manifold, TB, 5 angle valve job, titanium valve spring, 260° G cam, t3/t4 turbo, 2.5" DP, custom 3" exhaust, deltawaste gate, Audi 5000T WUR, Volvo 240 lower air box, Turbo XS BOV, FMIC.
New addition to the list a lambdaboy JR Wideband 02.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (85roccoZ400)*

what kind of numbers does this thing make??


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (instg8r)*

heres something everyone should add
what PSI is everyone running at?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_heres something everyone should add
what PSI is everyone running at?

I would agree but it is a sercet for now


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_heres something everyone should add
what PSI is everyone running at?

Good point. Mine (Audi Fox at top of thread) was 14 PSI indicated, which was what the 5K TD wastegate did stock. I dynoed it and am now running 20 PSI with a prototype of a boost controller a friend is developing. Numbers are very encouraging so far on, as Peter put it, "pure CIS." I am still running a bit lean (peaking just above 14:1 under boost in the midrange, where the 8V's VE is unstoppable.) I need to gain more control over ECU's boost control. I have a plan in the works--just need to crack the ECU open and, with the help of a friend, do some re-wiring.
I will post up a dyno graph as soon as I have it scanned! Peaks are 205 WHP/230.9WTQ, with not enough fuel. Also, the high-RPM cylinder pressures are extinguishing spark, so I have to deal with that. Current plugs are B6ETs. Going to B6ES with a closer gap. If that doesn't help, I might step up to a B5ES and see how that works.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Longitudinal)*

Nice #s! Looking forward to your dialing it in...
Have you thought of just using Corrado G60 plugs?
What are you using for a filter?
Looks good...keep up the good work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesusloves20v (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Longitudinal)*

Wait...You're blowing out spark with a lean mixture? Are you sure you just dont have enough fuel to burn?


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_heres something everyone should add
what PSI is everyone running at?

14-15 PSI.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Longitudinal)*

Longtitudinal... let me know when you need a set of my higher flow injectors...
I'd love to see a CIS car hit 300 whp... and it might as well be yours








Peter T.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
I'd love to see a CIS car hit 300 whp... 

Has it never been done? If we did 253 with a motor using junk crap from around the shop, that should be no problem with a little work.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (patatron)*

Hi Patatron,
I can't say it hasn't been done with 4 cylinders... I know it has been done with factory Volvo works teams. I know ToxCheap hit 300whp on CIS-Lambda with his 5 cylinder Audi motor... that puts him at around 240whp on a 4 cylinder setup on pure CIS. 
When I say pure CIS I mean *only* CIS - no AIC, or any auxiliary fueling device...
The higher flowing CIS injectors I use in the Cabby are good for 40% more fuel on the top end (don't ask) so if Longtitudinal is running short up there maybe I can help him out so he can hit 300 whp safely on pure CIS...
I'm certainly looking forward to his dyno graph - should be very interesting...


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Peter Tong)*

im thinking of taking my ancient callaway microfueler out. Not sure if I should use the SS AIC or some other type or just keep it PURE CIS. I mean its not really that much like cheating is it ?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Jesusloves20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesusloves20v* »_Wait...You're blowing out spark with a lean mixture? Are you sure you just dont have enough fuel to burn?

And who was it that said that at the opint I was blowing out spark my mixture was lean? At high RPM, mixture dips to 12:1. This is where I encounter extinguishment.
Peter, thanks. I will get up a graph on the "dynoed the Audi Fox" thread as soon as I can find a place on the net to put it. Who\y, oh, why can't we just post images here directly off our computers?!?!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Nice #s! Looking forward to your dialing it in...
Have you thought of just using Corrado G60 plugs?
What are you using for a filter?
Looks good...keep up the good work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









So am I, Peter!! Mixture needs more control and this misfire is irritating.
What does the G60 use? How do they weigh in against other plugs, like the BP7ES I will probably pick up Monday? What are you using?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Longitudinal)*

I use the G60 plugs - W6DPO... along with a Crane Hi-6 amplifier...LX92 coil - magnecor 7mm wires...no misfire... I'd high recommend you switching to them as they are designed for a boosted 8v app, and last practically forever...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_The higher flowing CIS injectors I use in the Cabby are good for 40% more fuel on the top end (don't ask) so if Longtitudinal is running short up there maybe I can help him out so he can hit 300 whp safely on pure CIS...
I'm certainly looking forward to his dyno graph - should be very interesting...

Peter, Here's the graph:








As you see, midrange fuel is the problem. In the higher RPM, when the ports are probably beginning to shut down, mixture goes rich. Then again, this could be a result of incomplete combustion with the onset of misfiring. I didn't think about that until just now. 
W6DPO would be platinum, right? I had always avoided platinum, but maybe I should give them a whirl. What gap are you using/would you recommend for me? 
I really thought the Audi turbo coil would have handled this much power/boost/RPM. I know a guy running 18 PSI on a 5-cylinder with a big turbo with this coil with no misfires. 
Peter, I also wonder if the pump's delivery rate is failing to keep up at the times the system is going lean. The leanest parts of the graph are right where a ported 8V's torque is best, which means VE is going wild, which means it will be most taxing on the fuel system. This is around 235-245 crank HP on one Rabbit pump. I wonder is now is the time for tandem (parallel) pumps. What do you think?


_Modified by Longitudinal at 9:48 AM 9-13-2005_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Longitudinal)*

Anyone else?
I've got a dyno session scheduled for Sept. 30th so will post them up... it should hit 200 whp/220wtq on the Volvo 240 turbo CIS...
It better or i'll kick this Cabby in the rear end!


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Peter Tong)*

Im still trying to figure out why mine started before now it will just turn over and over and over....I wish I was as far along as some of you guys..
What I really need is someone who is willing to take a paid vacation to clovis NM and help me out







Room/board/food/beer is all free


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Peter Tong)*

Im hoping to hit the dyno with my scirocco in the up comming weeks.
I will keep you guys posted. Need to hook my WOT switch back up!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Im hoping to hit the dyno with my scirocco in the up comming weeks.
I will keep you guys posted. Need to hook my WOT switch back up!

Cool. Let's keep this thread going. CIS FI guys need to support each other.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Longitudinal)*

just curious if I didnt have a vacuum hooked to my audi wur would the car run crappy?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (Peter Tong)*

Here is a pic of my old school setup that I originally built in '88. 60K+ miles on the daily driver and then rebuilt the motor and new turbo to it's current state. I never took it to the dyno but will be doing so in the near future before I part it out. Body is now crap from an accident and has been MOSTLY sitting for years after I lost interest. 
The car is an animal compared to my Stage 4 Corrado G60.
Shawn
*Specs:*
85 Scirocco
1.9L JH - Forged Pistons - TS rings
G Grind Cam
PnP head, intake and Ex manifold all matched with Polished and CC'ed Combuston Chambers
Final CR = 8.3:1
Renault Intercooler
Windage Tray and 5Qt Oil Pan
Smaller Mitsubishi Watercooled Turbo on my custom made manifold.
Audi Turbo FPR, custom 5th injector, blaaablaaablaaa
Modified Wastegate for max of 15PSI which drops to about 12 PSI at Redline.
Lots of Harley Ex Pipes for Boost tube bling
Had H2O injection hooked up..
















Added pic of kit in the making:










_Modified by sdezego at 4:26 PM 9-19-2005_


----------



## OldSkoolDubbin (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (sdezego)*

nice work ppl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OldSkoolDubbin (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (OldSkoolDubbin)*

so wait all i would need for fueling to turbo my cis-e 16v is a Volvo 240turbo Fuel Distributor with a WUR?


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Role Call for CIS FI People (OldSkoolDubbin)*

yes sur! well and the wastegate, and bov, and turbo, and manifold... and BLAH BLAH but yea, thatswhat you would need for fueling


----------

